# 1968 GTO Dash Speaker w/o AC



## dahd11 (Feb 25, 2011)

Does anybody have experience with these? It appears the 68s and 69s take the same size dash speaker. From my research it appears to be a 4x10 speaker. I was also wondering since my car does not have A/C can it take a deeper speaker?

Also, has anybody tried to put speakers under their front seats? I was thinking about it, but it appears there will not be enough room.

Thanks!


----------



## Jman (Jan 31, 2011)

i would put two 3 1/2's in the dash, just use 4 x 10 piece of plastic and cut out for the 3 1/2's then get custom kick panels for 5 1/4's i am an installer so i can walk you through almost anything on a stereo system


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You'll have no problem putting a deeper speaker in the dash. Not exactly sure on the size. As Jman mentioned, you can buy aftermarket kickpanel's w/speakers. OPG sells a set with 6 1/2 180 watt Kenwoods pre installed.......


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

speakers will fit under seats, once seats unbolted so you can slide them it. For the dash, a deeper speaker is possible, but in 4 x 10, it will still be mono, unless there is another one in the back package tray. Better to add two there in the dash or elsewhere.


----------

